

Show HN: The claims are real. I've been working on it for two years - bozertron
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-core-wireless-speaker-system

======
bozertron
I've been melting audio retailers brains with in person demos since CES. The
product honestly sounds like an integrated amplifier with a pair of bookshelf
speakers, but you're always in the sweet spot. If you're in the Toronto area
I'll be doing demos around town next week. I've already hit NYC, SF, and
Denver. Plans for another tour when we're about to ship.

